# Clear PVC (Acrylic) Pipe



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Anyone know a retial store that sells this in Northern Virginia/DC/MD?

I know it can be order on the web but would much rather just pick it up at a store, but it seems no one carries it in the store anymore.*c/p*


----------



## J-Pond (Jun 8, 2009)

I would check the yellow pages for a plumbing supply, they should have it in stock.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks J-Pond I found a 2 inch semi ridged pipe at the LFS, supposed to be a Knife Fish hideout but modifying it for my purpose.


----------



## Mark13 (Oct 21, 2010)

Please note that PVC is not Acrylic. This becomes important when finding the proper glues for them, or joining one to another.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks Mark, just going to silicone them together. have the bridge set up right now with electrical tape, need to tape one more joint to be water tight so i can continue testing.


----------

